# ESB connection charge



## KOW (20 Dec 2017)

In the process of a new build family home. ESB charging 2644 euro for connection. I ran ducting with rope to pull connection wire to nearest ESB pole 30m from box on house. 
So no extra pole etc. 
2644 euro to pull a wire through ducting connect to ESB pole one end and ESB box on side of house. Competition needed badly?


----------



## noproblem (20 Dec 2017)

I'll be quite honest with you and say, if the charge was €10k per house it would be cheap. There's very little you can connect up to unless you have electricity. You may have brought a cable, or whatever, towards a wooden pole, but if what you're paying for wasn't attached to that wooden pole what good would your bit of cable be to you? Think about it, then think again.


----------



## JohnJay (20 Dec 2017)

are you connected to mains water?
how much did that cost?
its only a bit of pipe.....


----------



## Leo (21 Dec 2017)

DCD said:


> So no extra pole etc.



Every connection pays a portion of the costs of putting that pole there in the first place. ESB staff costs are high, so there's nothing cheap to be had while dealing with them.


----------



## KOW (21 Dec 2017)

I had to have a company drill a 150ft bore hole for water. Drilling the 150ft lining the bore hole pump expansion tank etc costing 2400 euro.
Think thats fair enough. 
2644 for an hours work. To rub it in the ESB asked me two years ago could they put a pole on my bit of ground to supply two other new builds.
I agreed. Would I agree again think not.


----------



## DamC82 (21 Dec 2017)

Im afraid you are paying a ransom. If you want power you have to pay whatever connection fee they dream up , its take it or leave it.
When you have power you can change providers but ESB networks are untouchable


----------



## KOW (21 Dec 2017)

DamC82 got it in one


----------



## noproblem (21 Dec 2017)

*Frequent Poster*
I had to have a company drill a 150ft bore hole for water. Drilling the 150ft lining the bore hole pump expansion tank etc costing 2400 euro.
Think thats fair enough. 
2644 for an hours work. To rub it in the ESB asked me two years ago could they put a pole on my bit of ground to supply two other new builds.
I agreed. Would I agree again think not.

Have you a choice in the matter?


----------



## KOW (21 Dec 2017)

No choice that makes it right? I did have a choice regarding the placement of pole on my property to serve others  silly me. Competition should be available not only in choice when supply is in place but also installation of supply.
Noproblem are you an overpaid ESB worker


----------

